# Cjc-1295 2mg advice



## Rosey (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi guys

I have just received a package of albuttol that I ordered, inside the package was also 1 bottle of cjc1295 2mg that must have been out in there by accident. 
I have never used anything like this before but thinking I may as well give it a try rather than letting it go to waste. Problem is I have no idea about mixing, dosage how often to dose or even if it matters where I prick. 
Any advice would be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## will (Feb 14, 2014)

Is it DAC? I do know it only has a half life of 30 min. seems like a waste of time IMO


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 14, 2014)

If its DAC the half life is 6-11 days.  

If non DAC your going to need a Ghrp 2/6 to really take advantage of it.  

What u have is a ghrh.  Combined with any Ghrp you spike and release most if the gh in your body. 

Which if u do 3-4x a day, everyday for 4/5/6 months you will see gh type benefits.


----------



## Rosey (Feb 14, 2014)

It doesn't say anything about dac on the website. 
So I may as well just bin it as it's only 1 bottle


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 14, 2014)

throw it in the fridge and wait.  till will be good for a few yrs


----------



## Rosey (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry just had another read on the website for this and it is with DAC. So would this mean it would only need to be taken once a week and if so how much needs to be taken?


----------



## bvs (Mar 18, 2014)

recon with 1ml of bac water 
then 5iu will be 100mcg which is the saturation dose
you are best using it along side a ghrp tho


----------

